# Word 2011 Mail Merge - Images



## Code After Dark (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope someone can help. I have successfully gotten mail merge to work in Work 2011. However, when I include images, the images appear twice in the HTML email, once where they are supposed to be in the message and then a second time at the bottom of the message, I would greatly appreciate some help.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I sure hope one of our Mac experts takes a look at this because the last I heard Office 2011 for Mac using the OSX Lion OS had some bugs which weren't worked out yet. I really don't know if yours is one of them, but it's silly to try and solve the problem if it's a developer's province. Even though it's an Office problem. I'm therefore moving it to the Mac forum for more expertise.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What email client are you using?


----------



## Code After Dark (Sep 2, 2011)

I am using Outlook 2011 to send via mail merge and I am reading the message in MacMail.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Mail will show the image inline in a HTML email, but them it also views it as an attachment, which it shows at the end of the email. It's just how Mail is. Nothing is wrong.


----------

